# August POTM



## Nikon Fan (Aug 4, 2005)

Guess it's time to post up the August Photo of the Month nomination thread. So start watching for photos that you want to nominate for this months poll...then nominate your 3 favorite photos that were posted between July 27th thru August 26th. Post the photographers name, the picture, and the title if they had one. Please do not nominate your own pics. On the 27th of August a poll will be posted and we'll vote for our favs, so make sure and choose your top 3!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 4, 2005)

Usually I like to wait til later to nominate, but this one is so good I have to go ahead with it: This was titled "droolin..." and taken by kalee:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

one of my nominees...sorry for the size :roll:  :greenpbl: :


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 15, 2005)

Just wanted to remind everyone to nominate your fav shots! If you see something you like post it here


----------



## deveel (Aug 24, 2005)

It's about time to nominate .... I almost missed it. Here are my favs:

Monarch from Canoncam:





Untitled from Ayglnu13 (these are actually two images belonging together, so I post both as one nomination .. Amanda, do I still have one nomination left?)










I will think about the third one a little longer ...


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2005)

Bob and his old dog's tags, by dmccarty10.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yep Deveel you can do one more  

Thanks to those that have nominated so far, just a few more days left!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 24, 2005)

Bathroom Mirror by SpiralOut:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 24, 2005)

Bus Stop by Clarinetjwd


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Bathroom Mirror by SpiralOut:




Good one! I was in the middle of debating over weather or not to nominate this one! 


(Also, Amanda, I went to quote this post, and accidentally edited it instead!  )


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 24, 2005)

by Hertz 




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=264


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 24, 2005)

by dmccarty10


----------



## Karalee (Aug 24, 2005)

By DIRT


----------



## Karalee (Aug 24, 2005)

Posted by tempra


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 25, 2005)

Keep those nominations coming!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 26, 2005)

I nominate this one:
You talked me into it. 
JonMikal's photo...
It's called "Old Town DC"

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=270


How many can I nominate?

for some reason it won't let it show the image there... 

EDIT: I've edited this post 4 times now... hopefully I won't find anything else wrong with it....


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 26, 2005)

nice Chris...I'm not sure why it won't allow you to post here, must be something with it being an attachment...but it's okay they can click on the link and view it...

You get to nominate 2 more...3 per person  


And a reminder to everyone this is the last day, so go through the galleries and choose your favs!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 26, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> You get to nominate 2 more...3 per person


Can I nominate my own photo?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 26, 2005)

Here we go:
I also would like to nominate this one... I like it... 
It's my(littleman's) photo
It's called "Trolly"







I still have one more... I am definately going to use it... someone better post a good photo tonight.


----------



## TwoHaches (Aug 26, 2005)

I vote for this one, this portrait is just perfect.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Chris here's the rules "Guess it's time to post up the August Photo of the Month nomination thread. So start watching for photos that you want to nominate for this months poll...then nominate your 3 favorite photos that were posted between July 27th thru August 26th. Post the photographers name, the picture, and the title if they had one. *Please do not nominate your own pics.* On the 27th of August a poll will be posted and we'll vote for our favs, so make sure and choose your top 3!!!"

Sorry bud 

TwoHaches, I'll be posting a poll up tommorow with the pics to vote for so you can vote for that one if you want  Feel free to nominate 3 other shots though since that one has been nominated already


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 26, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Here we go:
> I also would like to nominate this one... I like it...
> It's my(littleman's) photo
> It's called "Trolly"
> ...


 
ill nominate it for ya! i like it!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 26, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Hey Chris here's the rules "Guess it's time to post up the August Photo of the Month nomination thread. So start watching for photos that you want to nominate for this months poll...then nominate your 3 favorite photos that were posted between July 27th thru August 26th. Post the photographers name, the picture, and the title if they had one. *Please do not nominate your own pics.* On the 27th of August a poll will be posted and we'll vote for our favs, so make sure and choose your top 3!!!"
> 
> Sorry bud
> 
> TwoHaches, I'll be posting a poll up tommorow with the pics to vote for so you can vote for that one if you want  Feel free to nominate 3 other shots though since that one has been nominated already



BURN :lmao:


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 27, 2005)

Watering can by Tuna


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 27, 2005)

Water tower by Santino


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 27, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> *Please do not nominate your own pics.*


No one ever told me I actually had to _read_ the rules... 

I'm dyslexic... give me a break...


----------



## tempra (Aug 27, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Posted by tempra



That ones by Mentos


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that nominated shots! The poll is now up and will close on the 31st!!! Good luck to everyone


----------



## Karalee (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I did say it was *posted* by you tempra  :greenpbl:


----------

